# Firebird Datenbank



## CarlJohnson (16. Jan 2011)

Hallo,ich habe ein problem mit meiner firebird verbindung und zwar kann meine datenbank anscheinend nicht geöffnet werden wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab...vielleicht kann mir jmd meinen fehler erklären:

```
import java.sql.Connection;  
    import java.sql.DriverManager;  
    import java.sql.ResultSet;  
    import java.sql.Statement;  
     
   /** 
    * @author [url=http://www.javaworkspace.com]Java Workspace. JSP Tutorials,JDBC Tutorials,Java Servlets Tutorials,Spring Framework Tutorials,J2EE Tutorials,Jboss Tutorials,Hibernate Tutorials,XML and MySQL Tutorials,Make Business Online, BIRT Tutorials, Java Mail, Difference between path and cl[/url] 
    *  
    */  
  public class projekt {  
       public static void main(String[] args) {  
     
           Connection connection = null;  
           ResultSet resultSet = null;  
           Statement statement = null;  
     
           try {  
               Class.forName("org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDriver");  
               connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:firebirdsql://localhost:3050/C:/Users/Desktop/DBSPROJEKT.fdb","sysdba", "masterkey");  
               
               System.out.println("Connection established.");
               statement = connection.createStatement();  
               resultSet = statement.executeQuery("SELECT TITLE FROM ALBUM");  
               while (resultSet.next()) {  
                   System.out.println("Title:"  
                           + resultSet.getString("TITLE"));  
               }  
           } catch (Exception e) {  
               e.printStackTrace();  
           } finally {  
               try {  
                   resultSet.close();  
                   statement.close();  
                   connection.close();  
               } catch (Exception e) {  
                   e.printStackTrace();  
               }  
           }  
       }
```

und als fehlermeldung bekomm ich:
org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBSQLException: GDS Exception. 335544344. I/O error for file CreateFile (open) "C:/Users/Desktop/DBSPROJEKT.fdb"
Error while trying to open file
null
Reason: I/O error for file CreateFile (open) "C:/Users/Desktop/DBSPROJEKT.fdb"
Error while trying to open file
null
	at org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDataSource.getConnection(FBDataSource.java:122)
	at org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDriver.connect(FBDriver.java:131)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at projekt.main(projekt.java:23)
at org.firebirdsql.gds.GDSException: I/O error for file CreateFile (open) "C:/Users/Desktop/DBSPROJEKT.fdb"
Error while trying to open file
null
	at org.firebirdsql.gds.impl.wire.AbstractJavaGDSImpl.readStatusVector(AbstractJavaGDSImpl.java:2169)
	at org.firebirdsql.gds.impl.wire.AbstractJavaGDSImpl.receiveResponse(AbstractJavaGDSImpl.java:2119)
	at org.firebirdsql.gds.impl.wire.AbstractJavaGDSImpl.internalAttachDatabase(AbstractJavaGDSImpl.java:434)
	at org.firebirdsql.gds.impl.wire.AbstractJavaGDSImpl.iscAttachDatabase(AbstractJavaGDSImpl.java:369)
	at org.firebirdsql.jca.FBManagedConnection.<init>(FBManagedConnection.java:86)
	at org.firebirdsql.jca.FBManagedConnectionFactory.createManagedConnection(FBManagedConnectionFactory.java:477)
	at org.firebirdsql.jca.FBStandAloneConnectionManager.allocateConnection(FBStandAloneConnectionManager.java:69)
	at org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDataSource.getConnection(FBDataSource.java:119)
	at org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBDriver.connect(FBDriver.java:131)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at projekt.main(projekt.java:23)
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at projekt.main(projekt.java:37)


Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Herr K. (16. Jan 2011)

Hi, 

so auf den ersten Blick würde ich mal sagen, dass Du eine Embedded FB Datenbank öffnen möchtest, die es so nicht gibt. Wenn ich an den Pfad "C:\Users" denke, würde ich auch eher ein "\<UserName>\Desktop" denken, hast Du vielleicht nur Deinen Namen (unter Windows) vergessen?

An sich kannst Du auch ein File-Objekt mit diesem Pfad erzeugen und vor dem öffnen prüfen, ob dieses existiert, wenn nicht, dann solltest Du das natürlich entsprechend behandeln, sonst kannst Du dann die Datei öffnen.


----------



## CarlJohnson (16. Jan 2011)

hi,
 ne ich bekomme die gleichen fehler auch wenn ich den korrekten pfad angebe


----------

